
What Happens When You Deactivate Your Facebook Account - jaybol
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what_happens_when_you_deactivate_your_facebook_acc.php
======
kordless
I did this yesterday, but ended up using the delete function instead. Wish I
had taken a screen cap.

Interestingly enough, as soon as you log back in everything is back to normal.
I haven't logged back in since re-deleting, but will try in about two weeks to
ensure it's been deleted as promised.

